# Visitor messages



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi

I can view my own visitor messages but cant reply to them or post a visitor message on someone elses profile - am I not allowed (as newbie) or is it a problem or am I not going to the right place!

Help pls!!!

Gem x:crying:


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

gemc1981 said:


> Hi
> 
> I can view my own visitor messages but cant reply to them or post a visitor message on someone elses profile - am I not allowed (as newbie) or is it a problem or am I not going to the right place!
> 
> ...


You need to be a bronze member to do that. You'll be upgraded soon enough though, see here - http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/rules-guides/79008-uk-muscle-co-uk-membership-levels.html

L


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

Lorian said:


> You need to be a bronze member to do that. You'll be upgraded soon enough though, see here - http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/rules-guides/79008-uk-muscle-co-uk-membership-levels.html
> 
> L


Thanks for clearing that up.


----------

